# Womens Technine T9 bindings - straps are peeling :(



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you warranty a snowboard when it gets a chip?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep, and this is why I gave up on Technine bindings.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

todiefor said:


> Ummm not really the same thing dude.


isnt it tho? you used the bindings for 20 plus days, obviously they are going to wear, just as a board would wear, its expected. your rachets show how much wear you put on the bindings. deal with it or buy new ones with no vinyl layer.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll admit for 20 days it does seem like an awful lot of wear, but to be honest every pair of bindings I've ever owned has had similar signs of wear eventually. (Except for the old break-a-toe bindings from the 90's). What's up with the first picture though, that's an odd spot to have that much of a gouge out of the strap? Maybe it's just the angle of the photo...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They're Technines, and if your shit aint ragged, yous ain't streets.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

todiefor said:


> Sorry but I don't think it's the same at ALL.
> 
> You buy a board expecting it to get chipped, scratched, etc... You don't buy bindings expecting the straps to start disintegrating after two months. I don't think 20 days is a lot, besides nothing else on them is showing signs of wear... I don't know why people are getting so defensive about this post lol.


not being defensive, i have no reason to be as i dont own technine. im just stating that its comon for bindings to wear, doesnt matter how many days you really put on them its how you take care of them. and vinyl coated anything tends to peel off after a decent amount of wear. ill admit the bindings do look horrible for 20 days but again days dont really matter unless your talking about the base of a board. buy leather ones and never worry abiout this again.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

technine bindings are garbage quality. /thread


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

todiefor said:


> Sorry maybe defensive wasnt the right word, but i see where youre coming from... See im not hard on my gear at all. I don't ride park, I'll hit a jump every now and then but I'm too scared of getting hurt haha (I won't have insurance until next month). Idk, I'll ride them til they break it just *sucks having them look like crap already*.


i hear that, i have ocd about things like that. its not that i care how it looks to other people its just i cant stand looking at it myself. im the same way with shoe laces, they have to sit perfect "x" pattern or else i have to relace them. 

but yea vinyl coated ish sucks. get real leather ones when yours break, or you get sick of looking at them


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

todiefor said:


> Really? So it's a common thing? My fiance's sister just got the dime bindings for Christmas which are made out of the same material. Hers havent started doing what mine are but she doesnt ride as much as I do.


Yeah, it's very common. Don't get me wrong, Technine makes some nice products, but for the most part the company does not have too great of a track record with reliability and warranties. Technine is slowly becoming the laughing stock of snowboarding.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Laughing stock is a little overstated. I've already ridden a 2012 board and it was not bad at all. Made for a good jump board for me with an easy to ride sidecut.

For 2012 they have every camber theory worth anything and like what they're guy said that reps the whole of BrandBase said, anyone can make a good board for $600, it takes some talent to make one for $300. That's more what they are aiming at now. They realize they have had some "issues" lately and are really working hard to fix it.

They have been around a long time and were the company to instituted lifetime warranties on baseplates. Don't count them out yet.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Laughing stock is a little overstated. I've already ridden a 2012 board and it was not bad at all. Made for a good jump board for me with an easy to ride sidecut.


I completely agree. I rode the Technine Icon for 4 years. They really do make quality boards, but their bindings were kind of lacking. However, that may have changed since I have not ridden their 2012 bindings. When I called the company a laughing stock, I meant that their image is not taken very seriously as they are thought of as wanna be thugs.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Although I agree with everyone that thats wear and tear, I do have to say that is excessive as I have two seasons on my Targas and they look to be in better condition than those Technines.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Technine makes bindings for girls? Do you have to ride them with your upper arms parallel with your shoulders and your elbows bent at 90 deg?

I would suggest you either need to; quit buying crap, or, stop being so rough on your shit. Its alright though, people get chumped for their money all the time...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nivek said:


> They're Technines, and if your shit aint ragged, yous ain't streets.


This is all you need to know sack the fuck up buttercup. Shit will wear down it's all meant to be ridden and destroyed. So pull the tampon out of your vag and say to yourself "am I having fun" cause if you aren't then maybe it's an issue but till then fuck it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

I will tell you up front that we sell Technine and have for many years. It looks to me like this is abrasion damage from grinding against another board while driving to the hill. Possibly an edge. I say that because of the deep gouging into the side of the ratchet lever. Is that possible? Although I do not think we sold these to you, I will take care of you if this is a valid warranty. Side note: I have not seen any warranties with flaking straps on this model.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will tell you up front that we sell Technine and have for many years. It looks to me like this is abrasion damage from grinding against another board while driving to the hill. Possibly an edge. I say that because of the deep gouging into the side of the ratchet lever. Is that possible? *Although I do not think we sold these to you, I will take care of you if this is a valid warranty*. Side note: I have not seen any warranties with flaking straps on this model.


Props to Wiredsport for stepping up :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

todiefor said:


> Thanks for your help
> 
> As far as another board gouging the strap, there's no way... 95% of the time ride alone and the times I have gone with friends, my board has been on the roof rack. I drive a hatchback and my board stays in the hatch and there's nothing else back there that could have done it. I think my fiancé ordered them from the house. Technine said that it's not a valid warranty claim :\


Got it. The area that concerns me is the side of the aluminum ratchet lever in the first picture. I say that because that is an area that is not in contact with anything in normal snowboarding uses and yet it it deeply gouged. Please let me know how that occurred.

Thanks.


----------

